# Mohawk ??



## s1b (Nov 29, 2018)

Mohawk, knowing anything about them?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2018)

60'S AMF?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 1, 2018)

I think Mike is on to something - not exactly the same as this link, but it may it fit in here
https://threespeedmania.wordpress.com/category/hercules/

This looks closer https://threespeedmania.wordpress.com/2016/04/29/3-speed-mohawk-mystery-bike/
_Mohawk bicycles appear to have been built by the H.P. Snyder Company out of Little Falls, New York. _


----------



## Retrochild (Jan 2, 2021)

s1b said:


> Mohawk, knowing anything about them?View attachment 910301
> View attachment 910302



https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3336833313034041/  My sisters each got the girls ones in the late 70s maybe 1980


----------

